# Beware Ebay Scam Sale Of Seiko Catalog



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

To avoid paying for something you don't need to pay for, please take a look at this thread on the SCWF:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,17442.0.html

go to Japanese Watch Forum and thread entitled Beware of eBAy Scam Selling My Scans

Stephen


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fixed your link for you: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,17442.0.html


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fixed your link for you: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,17442.0.html


thanks, much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. I enjoyed reading some of the super-awesome counter-measures recommended by the scarily-effective posters in that other forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed reading some of the super-awesome counter-measures recommended by the scarily-effective posters in that other forum. :thumbup:


Just read that the seller has taken down his auction and sent an apology to the guy whose material he was using :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Morris Minor said:


> Just read that the seller has taken down his auction and sent an apology to the guy whose material he was using :thumbsup:
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

A lot of hot air about nothing.

But it was hilarious to see that one of the SCWF mods had already purchased the catalogue when it was available on his own forum for free :rofl: :rofl:

Some people are just too lazy (or stupid) to google things for themselves. There are many of these "e books" for sale on ebay selling you the secret of how to re-set your car service light, replace the batteries in your watchman, revitalise your rechargeable batteries etc etc.............. the "secret insider" information that these jokers con the gullible into paying for is invariably available for free on the www.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Tiger? :lol:


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> Tiger? :lol:


Yep, I suspect that the Tiger is burning bright :thumbup:


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> A lot of hot air about nothing.
> 
> But it was hilarious to see that one of the SCWF mods had already purchased the catalogue when it was available on his own forum for free :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Some people are just too lazy (or stupid) to google things for themselves. There are many of these "e books" for sale on ebay selling you the secret of how to re-set your car service light, replace the batteries in your watchman, revitalise your rechargeable batteries etc etc.............. the "secret insider" information that these jokers con the gullible into paying for is invariably available for free on the www.


I dont think it's a lot of "hot air" about nothing. If I had taken the trouble to scan a lot of information and make it available so that enthusiasts could use it as a resource, I would be more than a little upset if someone decided to take that information and try to make some money out of it.

Just because some people aren't as net savvy as you or I (or too lazy or stupid as you put it), doesn't make it right that they should be charged for something that has been provided for free.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Cannop said:


> I dont think it's a lot of "hot air" about nothing. If I had taken the trouble to scan a lot of information and make it available so that enthusiasts could use it as a resource, I would be more than a little upset if someone decided to take that information and try to make some money out of it.
> 
> Just because some people aren't as net savvy as you or I (or too lazy or stupid as you put it), doesn't make it right that they should be charged for something that has been provided for free.


I'll second that,

Stephen


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Cannop said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of hot air about nothing.
> ...


The person blowing the hot air used to be a moderator on WUS, until he was banned for a FAR more serious infringement than the one he's getting all hot and bothered about.

Furthermore, do you think he obtained Seikos permission before he decided to make their brochure freely available to all.

The very same forum that he's now moderating on was actively promoting fake Seiko waffle straps. That is until the brown stuff hit the whirly thing, and the "manufacturer" of the fake straps was persuaded to remove the fake Seiko logo.

Greenhouses and stones come to mind.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Err what's all the fuss? if you put anything on the net then you should be prepared for it to be nicked, do you not know how big the net is? there will always be some one out waiting to make a buck or two

2 points, 1. I'd be quite happy to pay a few quid for someone to collate all the material and put it together for me if I was after such an item

2. If I was the guy who scanned it I'd be kicking myself I never thought of selling it! Nothing evil in making a few quid, he could easily have given some for free to the forum members


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Big Bad Boris said:


> The person blowing the hot air used to be a moderator on WUS, until he was banned for a FAR more serious infringement than the one he's getting all hot and bothered about.
> 
> Furthermore, do you think he obtained Seikos permission before he decided to make their brochure freely available to all.
> 
> ...


Ah right, well you know something I don't. Most of us forumers won't be in the know in that way, so maybe it's best to explain a little when first posting









One point though - I would have thought brochures were made to be freely available to all........

Stephen


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*This is why* ... I own Acrobat (7) and lock down anything I make for online sharing. For things I've created myself, I restrict changes or removing pages, even cutting and pasting (so someone can't paste into Word and reconstitute a new version). For scans of others' copyrighted info (like an instruction manual, scan of a catalog), I restrict even further ... low quality printout, etc. Watermarks, too.

Now I'm sure someone will tell me it's trivially easy to crack Acrobat security, but that usually means trivially easy for those who know how to do such thing ... not J. Random User eBay opportunists.

BTW, brochures and catalogs are undoubtedly still copyrighted material, just because the copyright holder doesn't balk at redistribution of 20 year old documents, doesn't make it okay ... it just makes it possible with low risk. But someone *SELLING* such redistributions ... :stop: :thumbsdown: That's probably what stopped the auctions, a report that the seller was selling copyrighted material.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Big Bad Boris said:


> The person blowing the hot air used to be a moderator on WUS, until he was banned for a FAR more serious infringement than the one he's getting all hot and bothered about.
> 
> Greenhouses and stones come to mind.


That same person also banned me from WUS for a very minor infringement (as a newbie on there).

His 'takeover' of the new SCWF, and general attitude is the very reason I don't post on there. :thumbsdown:

Now, where's that w*nk*r smiley gone ? :search:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> *This is why* ... I own Acrobat (7) and lock down anything I make for online sharing. For things I've created myself, I restrict changes or removing pages, even cutting and pasting (so someone can't paste into Word and reconstitute a new version). For scans of others' copyrighted info (like an instruction manual, scan of a catalog), I restrict even further ... low quality printout, etc. Watermarks, too.
> 
> Now I'm sure someone will tell me it's trivially easy to crack Acrobat security, but that usually means trivially easy for those who know how to do such thing ... not J. Random User eBay opportunists.
> 
> BTW, brochures and catalogs are undoubtedly still copyrighted material, just because the copyright holder doesn't balk at redistribution of 20 year old documents, doesn't make it okay ... it just makes it possible with low risk. But someone *SELLING* such redistributions ... :stop: :thumbsdown: That's probably what stopped the auctions, a report that the seller was selling copyrighted material.


All very fair points David - although I would hope that copyright holders of brochures and catalogs wouldn't mind a few collectors sharing (but NOT selling) scans.

Stephen


----------

